# Eclipse Konfigurationen



## paulinastraubel (18. Mrz 2016)

Hi Leute ,

ich bin Azubi und soll paar Eclipse Konfigurationen auflisten und bescheiben nur sind mir die Erklärungen im Netz zu undeutlich ((((((((( kann mir vielleicht einer helfen?

Gruß
Paulina


----------



## Joose (18. Mrz 2016)

Was meinst du mit "Eclipse Konfigurationen"?


----------



## paulinastraubel (21. Mrz 2016)

Wenn man Eclipse sich neu runterlädt und komplett neu konfiguriert, gibt es doch sicherlich irgendwelche Einstellungen die man machen kann. Ich brauche 2-3 einstellungsmöglichkeiten mit einer kurzen Beschreibung, das wär echt super lieb :$


----------



## Baldur (21. Mrz 2016)

Wäre es da nicht am einfachsten, einfach Eclipse runter zu laden und sich die Einstellungen anzuschaun? Oder soll dir jemand die Konfigurationen von Eclipse aus abschreiben und auflisten?
Wenn du zu einer bestimmten Einstellung etwas wissen willst, kannst du ja nachfragen, aber du solltest schon selbst das Programm runterladen.


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Mrz 2016)

Jow, also Eclipse runterladen, (installieren,) und ein paar Einstellungen probieren (und aufschreiben), wäre gut.
Das gute ist, hat man's vermurkst, kann man einfach den workspace löschen und Eclipse erneut installieren.


----------



## paulinastraubel (21. Mrz 2016)

Ich hatte es schon runtergeladen gehabt mit einem Mitarbeiter der mich betreut hat. Und jetzt mus ich was kurzes darüber schreiben. Das Problem ist, dass er im Urlaub ist und ich ihn nicht fragen kann (( Deswegen wäre eine Hilfe echt lieb :$


----------



## Baldur (21. Mrz 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wirklich was da am Ende stehen soll..
Sowas wie "JDK Path = Installationsverzeichnis des JDK"?

Vielleicht wärs besser da einen anderen Kollegen zu fragen. Wenn du dich noch überhaupt nicht auskennst ist das auch immer schwer sowas über ein Forum zu erklären.


----------



## paulinastraubel (21. Mrz 2016)

Eher ein Ablauf der Installation. Einfach 2-3 Einstellung die man während des Installierens machen kann und was sie erfüllen.


----------



## Baldur (21. Mrz 2016)

Das klingt jetzt nicht so wirklich aufwendig...
Einfach Eclipse löschen, neu installieren und mitschreiben, was du machst. Ich denke mal dein Ausbilder will von dir ein kleines "Wie installiere ich Eclipse in 3 Schritten", um zu sehen ob du alles verstanden hast.


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Mrz 2016)

Ohne Glaskugel kann ich das nicht beantworten, aber einfach mitschreiben, was du tust, klingt... gut...
Auf Besonderheiten bei der Installation und bei den ersten Schritten aufmerksam machen, ist... gut...
Ein kleines How-To erstellen...
Aber ist alles nur geraten, Baldur und ich sind nicht deine Chefs!


----------



## paulinastraubel (23. Mrz 2016)

okay hab dazu was geschrieben gehabt und es meinem Ausbilder gegeben und ich hatte erwähnt das man in Java oftmals auch noch Pluh-ins braucht... Dann meinte er ich soll 1-2 Plug-ins auflisten und eklären. Ich hab danach im Netz gesucht und finde nur sachen auf Englisch ((( Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen (((


----------



## kneitzel (23. Mrz 2016)

http://www.tutego.de/java/eclipse/plugin/eclipse-plugins.html

Ganz ohne Englisch wirst Du aber nicht sehr weit kommen. Kannst Du gar kein Englisch? Oder einfach (noch) nicht gut genug? Der Link ist halt jetzt auf Deutsch, aber wenn es um Details geht, wirst Du sehr schnell nur noch Dinge auf Englisch finden.
Wenn es um die Java Entwicklung geht - die ganzen Bezeichner kommen aus dem Englischen und die Referenz vom Framework ist auf Englisch....


----------

